# Tina Due 2/6 Buck/Doe *VIDEO page 23*



## RunAround

Tina is very restless on cam tonight. I left her in the SR doe stall, but it's not hard to tell what one is Tina by the width. :shocked:










http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## fiberchick04

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Good Lord that is a wide goat lol I can't wait to see what she has! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I cant believe how wide she is!!! :greengrin: Cant wait to see the cute kids!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Yeah she's definitely looking uncomfortable. 
Hoping for babies soon!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Bit of Everything

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Wowza's that's a wide load poor girl hope she kids soon


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

She is big... :shocked:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Good grief! Crossing my fingers she's got some girls in there for ya!


----------



## got2bkidding

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Holy GOAT she is wide! Wow she really needs to kid Im thinking lots of kids


----------



## peggy

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Holy smokes!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Thinking pink!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

My litte brother thinks there is 15! :laugh:


----------



## Maggie

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

She is enormous! :shocked: Theres gotta be quads in there!


----------



## liz

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

As wide as she is I'd say triplets but I'll guess twins and not til the 5th....just to keep you on your toes.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

No way there is just twins in there, she's bigger than she was last year, and a bigger udder already, so at least triplets.


----------



## liz

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Maybe this time there'll be :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblack: ....and you know like I do that a bigger udder at a certain point in late pregnancy usually means more kids to feed...if her udders showing bigger than last time, there may be a 4th in there :wink: Happy kidding vibes sent to you and Tina :hug:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

She could make me go :chin: :GAAH: with just twins Liz :ROFL: , but with these old stretched out girls you never know!!! :help: Plus, the udder makes me _think_ :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: , but maby I just jinxed myself.

Here is a cell phone picture of her tonight. She moved as I as was taking the picture.


----------



## liz

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

After seeing THAT pic....I bet there are 4 in there!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

WOW!!!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: Good luck! Hope you get lots of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

7?!?!?! no no no! :shocked: :shocked: 
We actually want a little blue in there cause we have a buck reservation on her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

ok, thinking pink AND blue! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*



> ok, thinking pink AND blue! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :laugh:


 :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
So excited to see what/how many she has!! 
Hope all goes well!


----------



## xymenah

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

She has to have at least three in there. Poor thing I'm surprised she doesn't just roll around the pen instead of walking. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*



xymenah said:


> She has to have at least three in there. Poor thing I'm surprised she doesn't just roll around the pen instead of walking. :laugh:


 :laugh: that would be interesting to see!


----------



## peggy

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Won't be long now, will she be on the webcam??


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

She's on the webcam now! Looks like the magic might be working!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

she is looking really restless!


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I think she might go soon. But that might just be my excitement


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I know! I hope she goes soon!


----------



## Maggie

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Omg she looks even bigger on the camera lol! Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Is she contracting? She looks like shes talking to her sides. I'll be watching this evening, excited for you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I think so.... I saw her talking to her sides too.....I have been watching for some time now! :laugh:


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

She' got the flehman sign going with her lip, poor baby is hurtin!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I know.... It looks like she has some goop.... but it is hard to see.....


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

she's pushing??????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

not sure the screen froze on me :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

ok it is working now I don't see much happening......


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

aghh, gotta be any minute now, pawing, up and down, so exciting!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I sure hope so! I hope she gives us a good veiw! :laugh:


----------



## pennyspasture

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Why does it seem they always face the wrong way?


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I hope something happens!!!
M.


----------



## pennyspasture

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I'm sure if we all stopped watching, she would have them all in no time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

lol! i know they always face the wrong way! :laugh: yes I'm sure if we stopped wathcing she would have them in no time at all!


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

if we don't get a good angle with kid #1, maybe she'll give us a good one for kid #2, or 3, or 4! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

:laugh: all of them would be good! lol


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Well she was very uncomfy and staying off camera in the big stall, so I put her in the kidding stall and she isn't happy about it this either. She has one lig almost gone but the other is there. She doesn't want to lay down in the new stall. I made it fluffy with shavings, so I dunno, probably just that she hasn't been in that stall before. So I think she is falling asleep standing up and then stretching. I will go down to check on her before bed. *yawn* :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

this is the worst part! :hair: I hope she speeds things up for you! :hug:


----------



## Maggie

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Wheres the fast forward button for this camera?  I almost forgot about checking my own doe, I was too busy watching yours.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

that would be nice! :laugh:


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

is your doe online maggie?

M.


----------



## Maggie

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

No, I wish!


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

darn!
M.


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I'd hate to be that pregnant....
M.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

*Go Tina go! I can't wait to see how many she has. I hope everything will go smoothly.

Goat babies!! :leap: :leap: I'm so excited and she's not even mine! LOL*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

the poor baby looks so uncomfortable...


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

times like thesebring out the fact that patience isn't one of my more notable virtues....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*



naturalgoats said:


> times like thesebring out the fact that patience isn't one of my more notable virtues....


 :laugh: hehe same here!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

What's patience?? :chin: :whatgoat:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*



RunAround said:


> What's patience?? :chin: :whatgoat:


something alot of us seem to lack! :laugh:


----------



## peggy

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

It is hard to tell but is she contracting or anything?? Will she have them tonight, do you think?? I hope I get to see the birth, it is truly a miracle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

anything? :whatgoat: Isaw you go in and cheack on her


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> RunAround said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's patience?? :chin: :whatgoat:
> 
> 
> 
> something alot of us seem to lack! :laugh:
Click to expand...

 :ROFL: :laugh: Come on Tina!!! We all want to see what you have been baking in there :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I just tuned in  My goodness I still can not get over how HUGE she is! Seriously, can she get any bigger? I just don't think so LOL I sure can't wait to see what she has and how many! Happy Kidding!

Awww she looks sooo uncomfortable, bless her heart!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*



naturalgoats said:


> I'd hate to be that pregnant....


Amen!

Tin-a, Tin-a, Tin-a, TINA! Let's goooooo Tina!
:laugh: :applaud: :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*



Petersfamilyfarms said:


> naturalgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to be that pregnant....
> 
> 
> 
> Amen!
> 
> Tin-a, Tin-a, Tin-a, TINA! Let's goooooo Tina!
> :laugh: :applaud: :leap:
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!

One of my facebook friends is watching too and getting excited LOL


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Ughh come on Tina! She's looking pretty close though! Any new updates?


----------



## warren05

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Very restless?????? Maybe it's time... :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I keep watching and waiting LOL I need to be in bed! But I love watching Ashley's goats kid, and I am so anxious to see what Tina has!

She's been doing a LOT of butt rubbing! That's something I've never seen my girls do. 
Now of course, I do know she'll wait until after I go to bed before she decides to kid!


----------



## peggy

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I was thinking the same thing, need to go to bed but I'd love to see Tina kid.....


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Same here.. need to go to bed. Come on Tina!


----------



## Willow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

oh Tina! I stayed up too late watching...and the FIRST thing I did..before even making coffee ..is check mare stare to see what she's doing. whew..She's keeping the forum folks up at night! Hope she goes today! Healthy kids and mom, please. ray:


----------



## Maggie

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I can't believe their aren't any babies this morning!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Wow I really thought she'd have had kids by now too! She's definitely trying to keep everyone waiting!


----------



## peggy

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Good morning everyone. Looks like we are maybe going to get to see Tina kid in the light of day.......yeah, right......let go of those babies already....lol......


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

 Having my coffee then going outside to check on Tina. Need my coffee first or my head explodes, really!


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Tina has her own fan club, so funny! I also was sure I would tune in and see kids in there this morning.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

OMG i'm tired haha
So no babies? Put the camera back on her! lol


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

She isn't inside or you would see her on cam.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Hehehe i'm a little selfish.. I GUESS she can go outside and have fun  lol. Poor mama looked so uncomfortable last night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Maybe she will kid tonight! come on Tina!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*



poprocksandPEZ said:


> Hehehe i'm a little selfish.. I GUESS she can go outside and have fun  lol. Poor mama looked so uncomfortable last night.


 :laugh: ya she did look uncomfortable.... poor gal...


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

It's not even that nice out, so I dunno why everyone is outside, except maybe to spite me. Tina has told them that NO ONE will go near a camera as long as she can help it. :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*



RunAround said:


> It's not even that nice out, so I dunno why everyone is outside, except maybe to spite me. Tina has told them that NO ONE will go near a camera as long as she can help it. :ROFL:


 :ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*



RunAround said:


> It's not even that nice out, so I dunno why everyone is outside, except maybe to spite me. Tina has told them that NO ONE will go near a camera as long as she can help it. :ROFL:


lol! I wish I had a cam..... I can see the pens from my back window but they allways go to the shed and sit in there! :roll: we have a baby monitar camra in the kidding stalls so we can see them then........


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*



RunAround said:


> It's not even that nice out, so I dunno why everyone is outside, except maybe to spite me. Tina has told them that NO ONE will go near a camera as long as she can help it. :ROFL:


 :ROFL: haha gotta love goats!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

LOL!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I just tuned in to see if there was anything on video and she's back in there with a friend...what's up, any updates? This mama needs to have her babies already LOL


----------



## peggy

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Just checking in too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

:sigh: the cam isn't working on my computer right now.......


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

the camera isn't working!!!  is it just me? pelicanacres (also on marestare) is working... but with yours I just get the logo! 
M.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

that is what it's doing to me too....


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Sry, Direct TV installed BS shit on my lines so I had to pull everything they plugged in out. Working now, and the TV seems to still be working to, plus internet is faster, so yeah, see how much I needed those extra things?! :angry: Sry, I hate just about every cable company. And I hate people messing with my shit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

YAY! it is working! :leap:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Oh thats frustrating!! I don't blame you..better do do things yourself!

Will Tina be in her kidding stall again tonight?


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Probably not, she was very upset with me! She wouldn't talk to me all day and wouldn't even stay in the main stall when she usually hangs in there. All the goats usually hang in the main stall, but today, nothing. lol


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Haha oh thats too funny! She sounds like she has quite a personality. 
Hopefully she'll give you kids pretty soon!!


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

She does NOT want to be in that stall! She just jumped over whatever barrier leads to outside. I can't believe she can even leave the ground. It was so funny!!!!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

That's their doorway to outside, this is the main stall, not the kidding stall.  They do have to jump over a cement thingy to get in and out.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

:thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

she is staying in the corner all by herself..... and looks a bit unconfortable.....


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Yep, shes laying down.. pretty uncomfortable, keeps on shifting about. Kiddos soon?!? :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I sure hope so but I think she will go tomorrow.....


----------



## Willow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Whats up with tina today? :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

anything new????? :whatgoat:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Not much, her ligs are lower but still there. At this rate cream puff is going to kid before her!!!!

I did get my new Quad so you can see al four cameras at once.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Ooo neat!! ...can't wait to see some babies! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

I have herd that if they go over their due date then they have more does :shrug: and if they go on or before then they have more bucks.. don't know how true it is but it was for us..... maybe it will be for her too... (with 1 :kidblue:  )


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Come on goaties!! I wanna see some babies


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*

Her ligaments are pretty much gone, I can feel one on one side, if I search, but the one on the left side is gone... so probably 5am or something to kill me! YAY I am SOOOOO excited.  

This afternoon:









Here she is now:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Come on Tina!!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Hope you have a nice easy kidding with lots of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :greengrin: !


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

She has a beautiful udder! It's held up wonderfully over the years  Come on Tina, we want to see your babies!!!! Is she showing any sighs of labor yet?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

BTW the doe standing next to her in the first pic is adorable!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Oh, my. I don't know how to look without groaning with sympathy pain! Thanks for sharing the pics! The first thing I've been doing every time I log on is "check" on poor Tina.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**



Petersfamilyfarms said:


> Oh, my. I don't know how to look without groaning with sympathy pain! Thanks for sharing the pics! The first thing I've been doing every time I log on is "check" on poor Tina.


LOL!! Same here!


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

is it happening?
M.


----------



## Willow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Super Bowl Babies??? Names? Brady, Belichick, Welker, Gronkowski???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

:laugh: too funny!!
anything new?


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Naw sorry, I was just checking on her, moving the cam, and giving her some grain and hay chaff, also changed out the hay in the hay feeder and fresh water. Meant to give her some calcium but forgot, so the next time I'm down there.


----------



## maryk

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

She looks so miserable. Hope she kids soon.


----------



## thegoatgirl

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
There HAS to be AT LEAST :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: in there!!!!!

Hoping for a easy kidding for you!
Happy kidding!!!!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

ok ... just wanted to be sure! :wink:


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

darn it!!! I was getting all excited... trust her to start as soon as I go to bed.... 
M.


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

WOW!!! I didn't realize she was that DEEP too!! I say quints! :leap: can't wait to see what she has for you!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**



naturalgoats said:


> darn it!!! I was getting all excited... trust her to start as soon as I go to bed....
> M.


That is what me and my mom were saying cause we have been watching her for days! :laugh:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Yay Tina! Drop those babies  I sure hope everything goes soothly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

she looks super uncomfortable!


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Looks like she's "in the zone".

Maybe babies tonight :thumb:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Alright Tina... Come on girly!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Oh man...the cam isn't working for me anymore.


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

^ oh no!!! I was just watching fine?? lots of chew, chew, pause......chew chew pause......hhhmmmm early labor??


----------



## taelir

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Man, I've been watching on and off for days...I can only imagine how excited you must be!!

Poor Tina - makes ME ache just looking at her. I didn't need to sleep tonight, right? I'm totally guessing quads for her


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Yay...it's working again for me! And you guys are right...she sure does look uncomfortable. Kids soon?!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

GO TINA!!!!


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Looks like Tina is getting down to some serious business this morning!!!! Hoooooray for babies! Still thinking 5.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I saw some small contractions this morning, she didn't eat all her food and is talking baby talk, so sometime today.


----------



## bessmiller

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

How exciting! My prayers for a safe and easy delivery. :greengrin:


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Poor girl, she has moved to a new spot 5 or 6 times in th last 20 minutes. Lets get down to business pretty Tina!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Shes SURE taking her time!! lol


----------



## firelight27

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

No kidding. Left the cam on all night on accident. Got up this morning and she is still just standing there. Lol.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

She was STARING at the cam when I got up LOL

I wish she would hurry! I really want to see these kids!


----------



## taelir

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Go Tina go!!!

(is the cam freezing up for anyone else?)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Not me!!

Push tina PUUUUUSSSSSHHHHH


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Tina honey, you are slightly crazy for wanting to keep those babies in. If I was carrying that many kiddo's, there's nothing I wouldn't do to get them out! I understand that you are wanting to delay the actual birthing process, however you and I know many others, will feel much better afterwards. So, put you're big girl panties on and PUSH! 
Sincerely, 
A girl watching this dang camera for days now..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

There should be a Tina fan club LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

LOL You can always start one Laura!

I have a couple of facebook friends who have been watching and can't believe she hasn't kidded, they are horse people and now want goats after watching a couple of births LOL

Maybe Tina is camera shy this time around? heh


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Oh my geez, I can not get her off of mind. I *should* be working on a paper. Instead, I've been watching Tina.... Look at the clock and it's been thirty minutes! Tina goat, really, for our sanity... Have your babies!! LOL. I'm just so curious to see if there really are ten kids in there, cuz she sure looks like it.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Dont tempt me to start one LOL

I should be resting since im sick and stayed home from school.....BUTTTTTT Watching a goatie kid is much more important!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Laura, I think watching a goatie counts as resting, right? I guess I just need a rest from this essay until she delivers too  haha


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Bless her heart  I feel so sorry for them when the start getting that uncomfortable.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

TRUE! I am in bed with my laptop LOL waiting...hoping she goes soon! I love watching goats give birth! The beautiful miracle of life!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Poor girl, from the top view I have to say it looks really funny when she starts pawing and laying down, she's so huge!

My kids are out of school today <teacher professional day>, my husband is sleeping since he has to work tonight. Nothing to really do until he gets up, but of course I know Tina will wait until we have to leave and get grain before she decides to kid!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

*ARRGG!!!!!* :hair:

*COME ON TINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :GAAH: 
You *MUST *be miserable by now!!!!! :scratch:

Come on, come on,* COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I feel SO SORRY for you Tina.....  You're so big, you look like a balloon, about to pop!!!

This MUST be what she's trying to do:



> 1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.
> 
> 2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.
> 
> 3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.
> 
> 4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!
> 
> 5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.
> 
> 6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.
> 
> 7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.
> 
> 8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.
> 
> 9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!
> 
> 10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.


RunAround, you'd better turn of that monitor!! LOL. :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

SQUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEZEEEEE HER!!! lol


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

its getting close now! i think i saw some contractions!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I think she is going to deliver in her lap. lol


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Does anyone know the childrens sunday school song "deep and wide" complete with hand motions? I finally realized why that song has been stuck in my head for the last week - I've been relating it to Tina!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Such a needy girl lol


----------



## Citygirl12

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Poor thing, she gives new meaning to wide load!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Come on Tina I have to leave soon!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

YA!!!

Im so hungry! I need food lol but im scared to walk away cause as soon as I do shes gonna POP those kiddos out


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Come on Tina... :thumb:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

*Come on, COME ON, COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hair: :GAAH: *


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Just so im ready

What number of fingers means Boy and Girl? I always forget!!!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

she's looking rather content... checking back in a few hours


----------



## Dunfactor

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Just dooooooooo it, Tina. Let them go, you know you want to....

:sigh: She is killing me here! I have to leave for work soon. I just know that the second I have to walk out she will lay down and start pushing. :sigh:

I hope that I come back to healthy, happy momma and kids.

Tracy


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Poor momma! I sure hope she pushes soon!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

GETTING CLOSER


----------



## mtmom75

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

That's one big belly.  I hope she has a safe delivery.


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

So Ashley.... is it time for the plunger yet????

:hammer:


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

^ :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

PAST plunger time :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Please do not call me. Thank you.


----------



## Citygirl12

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Oh my, where did the feed go?


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

How is Tina doing? My Internet is down and can't get the cam on my iPhone!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

the cam is not up right now. 
I am sure that Tina is in the best care and hands possible!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

The cam is not working. I hope everything is okay ray:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Ah I hate not knowing! Good luck Tina!!
Someone please keep me updated  ha


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

cam is back up


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Yay! The cam is back on! :leap:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

How I she doing!?


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Good luck everyone! (as in Tina and the various people in with her) Hope things go well....
M.


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Looks like she's about ready!!  

Hope she goes soon, for everyone's sake!!

GOOD LUCK TINA AND ASHLEY!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

BABIES SOOOOOOON


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

UGH I'm SO upset that I can't watch it!! I've stared at that camera for days now. Please keep me informed people!  
I hope everything goes great!!!! Go Tina Go!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Nothing so far! Boooo lol


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Oh wow-didn't expect to come home and see her still preggo! Come on Tina-your mama needs a nap! :ZZZ:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I think we ALL need a nap lol...Ive been watching for hours...ugh. Hope Tina kids soon! Poor Tina and Ashley lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

We have had it up seince 6:30a.m.! lol! I hope she kids soon and everything goes well...... ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I was up and down all night. Horrible stomach pains! So I saw her at 11pm, 1am, 3am, 4am and then from 6am to now! LOL with a few breaks for food and bathroom


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Good grief she's holding those babies like a sponge retains water . . . 
Hopefully all the lil' guys are lined up properly. Once she gets going she should go quick . . . right?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I think if we can get her to sneeze everyone will just fly out! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

^lol!! I just hope everything goes goo and there are no problems!!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

This is killing me not being able to watch! I pray that once she decides it's time, the outcome will be a happy and healthy mama plus babies!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Getting up, laying down NOPE getting back up....Naw time to lay down WAIT back up! lol that must get tiring


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Getting up, laying down NOPE getting back up....Naw time to lay down WAIT back up! lol that must get tiring


I don't know how long her poor little legs can take it lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Thats what I thought! No wonder those kiddos dont want out! hahaha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

she looks sooooo uncomfrotable!


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

poor little girl..
M.


----------



## concobabe5

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I have been checking every few minutes all day, now I have to go do child pickup from school, I won't be back for 2 1/2 hours so I am (at least hopefully for Tina's and Ashley's sake) going to miss it. Good luck, Tina and Ashley!!


----------



## taelir

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

so can we declare Tina to be the Queen of Procrastination yet? 

c'mon, Tina! give your mama a break!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

contractions are much more consistant. not long now. ((hugs)) and prayers for smooth and healthy delivery!


----------



## peggy

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

poor thing, she looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Seriously I thought she'd already be done! Just got done running a lot of errands, and wanted to check in real quick to see the verdict...and she is still pregnant LOL


----------



## nubians2

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

This is better than the superbowl! Of course only a goat person would say that. Lol I cant get the web cam on my phone so updates by all of u that can would be great. I hope it all goes smooth.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**



nubians2 said:


> This is better than the superbowl! Of course only a goat person would say that. Lol I cant get the web cam on my phone so updates by all of u that can would be great. I hope it all goes smooth.


Agreed! lol! :laugh: While the family watched the SB I watched a set of twins be born and constently checked on Tina! :laugh:


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

cams out


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

getting worried since the cam just went out I hope she is okay?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I know that is what I was gonna say! ray: ray: ray: I hope she is OK.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

it is back on!!! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

the cam keeps freezing on me.... anyone else??? :whatgoat:


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Yay. It's back


----------



## rosti

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

It isn't freezing for me.


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

haha. I think they were doing the baby dance


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**



Anna said:


> haha. I think they were doing the baby dance


lol! :laugh:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Still no babies??Im getting concerned... 
When do y'all go in and get them/induce them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

well she hasn't started pushing yet but it looks like she is getting ready.....


----------



## Goat Crazy

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Wow, She still hasn't kidded :laugh:

Looks like I arrived to watch just in time :greengrin:


----------



## ptgoats45

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

What a good girl! Lays down so mom can see what she is doing. Wish my does would do that more often!

She will probably go in and pull the kids/check them if she thinks Tina has been pushing for too long.


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

ooooooo goood contraction!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**



ptgoats45 said:


> What a good girl! Lays down so mom can see what she is doing. Wish my does would do that more often!
> 
> She will probably go in and pull the kids/check them if she thinks Tina has been pushing for too long.


I agree on both of those statments!


----------



## mistydaiz

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Can't wait! Now I'll be watching like every minute until she kids. I think she'll have 4 or 5 kids.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

WOOOOOO COME ON TINA!!!


----------



## ptgoats45

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Must be getting close, she's getting towels ready!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

yep! and of corse my goats are yelling and 'starvin to death' outside so I have to go feed them and she will have her kids in the next 15-20 min. while i'm gone! lol!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

good one!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Welll, she is going in


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

kidding kit is out


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

incredibly pregnant and in labor... no reason to stop making trouble....

M.


----------



## taelir

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

geez, Tina, could you be any more nosy?? LOL

lay down and get them babies out!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

^^^^AMEN! lol


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

this is one of the longest labors.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

yes it is...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

YES!!! lol

Hurry up girl!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

pushing!! finally!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

She's PUSHING!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## rosti

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Go Tina! :stars:


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Pushing!


----------



## taelir

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

yesssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

She is going to sleep so well tonight after all of this!


----------



## ptgoats45

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Lots of contractions!


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

No wonder she can't lay down...the poor thing gets high centered on her own udder, lol. Come on Tina ray:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Go Tina go! Keep me updated please!!! Still no Internet... And the link for the iPhone doesn't work


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Now if only her butt was towards the camera


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Are there babies!?!?!? I hate not being able to watch!! So pissed lol


----------



## rosti

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Nope no babies yet.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Alright. Going crazy here! Ha.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Pushing but no kids


----------



## taelir

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

here we go!!!!!


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

yippee!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

head out. no feet


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

kids out!!


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

please be aright...


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

trying to get him/her going now. clearing fluids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

its's a BUCK!!!!! :kidblue:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

a boy!!!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

BUCK! him!


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

:leap: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## taelir

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

he's beautiful!!!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

That was a pretty big guy, huh? maybe it's just the camera playing tricks


----------



## Goat Crazy

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Yay, for kid number 1


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

HE IS SOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## taelir

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**



Anna said:


> That was a pretty big guy, huh? maybe it's just the camera playing tricks


that was my first thought too!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Yes! Baby number 1!!! Thank you everyone! 
I'm glad he made it. 
Alright... Baby number 2 coming???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

he is rather big, that could have been why it took so long... :shrug:


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Awwwwww, ok, so lets bring on round two now :leap: :leap: :leap: maybe she wont take her time with the next ones


----------



## ptgoats45

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Yay! She must have at least 2 more! doesn't look like her belly went down at all!


----------



## nubians2

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I got home just in time to see him born. Yeah! Things looked a little scary there for a bit but glad to see him moving around. Okay we are ready for the rest. Hopefully they have a little more room to rearrange now and everything goes easy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

^i know


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Finally! ...now where are the rest of those kids Tina?! That little buck looks good...Ashley's doing a great job. :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

...actually I should say big buck. :laugh:


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

That kid is going to be dry and bouncing around before she even thinks about those others. lol


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I'm so mad I'm missing this!!
You can do it Tina!!! And Ashley!


----------



## Anna

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Well, my own pregnant goaties have been calling me for the last hour. So I guess I need to go run feed. Good job Ashley! Maybe I can get in in time to see the last one.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Missed the first one being born! Had to feed our own goats before it got too dark LOL

Waiting for baby #2, no way she's stopping at one LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

missed that one! hopefully will see the rest.


----------



## taelir

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

the little tail wags kill me every time!

looks like #2 might be getting close...


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

She sure is taking her time isn't she.


----------



## taelir

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I think she just likes being the center of attention...and has decided to milk that for as long as she possibly can LOL


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

#2


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Looks like she's having some big kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Wow Poor Tina and Poor Ashley! That kid looks HUGE!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

There we go...


----------



## nubians2

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

This is really something! Poor Tina!


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

#2!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Details please )))


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

YAY for number 2!!!

Its a.....


----------



## taelir

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

goodness, this one looks huge too!

Tina also looks pretty darn big still...2 more in there maybe?


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Doe


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

:kidred: doe!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

LOL Loved the sign, my kids were laughing when she put the sign on Tina's back, heh  Congrats, that girl looked soo big!

Looks like it put a lil dent in mama's belly, but I wonder if she has more hiding in there! Hopefully if she does, it's not too big so she can have it easily!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Wow I would think there are more but :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I agree... her udder is huge I would think more but.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

they are so cute!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Wait so she's done??


----------



## nubians2

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

i am guessing two more atleast


----------



## taelir

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

wow - I definitely was guessing more in there! but those two are pretty big...

can't wait to see pics of them, though!!


----------



## liz

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

:stars: Congrats Ashley! :kidblue: :kidred: Kids look great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I want to say atleast 1 more but not sure....


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Well she looks like she's done, at least for now. I would've thought at least triplets with that belly . . ..

WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE ONES!!!
:stars: :birthday: :wahoo: :kidblue: :kidred: :wahoo: :birthday: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**



DavyHollow said:


> Well she looks like she's done, at least for now. I would've thought at least triplets with that belly . . ..
> 
> WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE ONES!!!
> :stars: :birthday: :wahoo: :kidblue: :kidred: :wahoo: :birthday: :stars:


I was going by her udder! it is huge!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*



RunAround said:


> She could make me go :chin: :GAAH: with just twins Liz :ROFL: , but with these old stretched out girls you never know!!! :help: Plus, the udder makes me _think_ :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: , but maby I just jinxed myself.


 Ashley I think you did jinx yourself!! :ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## nubians2

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

she is still contracting so i think more


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

She still need to pass the placenta so contractions still are normal.


----------



## nubians2

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

well thats true but still convinced more


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**



nubians2 said:


> well thats true but still convinced more


I agree, there's probably one more. Hope it pops out soon if there is. Its brother and sister have a serious head start lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Yay!!! So adorable! :leap: I guess she's done :scratch: ONLY TWO???! :shocked: I was guessing atleast 4. Congrats on the easy birth and the two healthy babies! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Goat Crazy

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**



DavyHollow said:


> nubians2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well thats true but still convinced more
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, there's probably one more. Hope it pops out soon if there is. Its brother and sister have a serious head start lol
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be so sure....I have a nigerian doe who gets almost as big as Tina(tina is a bit wider, but not by much) and she has had singles everytime :shocked: .


----------



## naturalgoats

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

apparently those they (tina and ^^) have made an addition to the code of honor of "always puff up twice as much as necessary to make the humans more worried because they think you have at least quadruplets"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**



naturalgoats said:


> apparently those they (tina and ^^) have made an addition to the code of honor of "always puff up twice as much as necessary to make the humans more worried because they think you have at least quadruplets"


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: lol!!


----------



## mistydaiz

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Goatcrazy, you may be right. Looks like she may be done. I think it has already been an hour since the last kid was born...
We all need pics now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

lol yes we NEED pics!!!! :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

I use to have a doe about that wide all the time. She threw twins sometimes...but didn't really lose much of a belly. :laugh:

Usually, if they have quads...or even triplets or more...the kids will be smaller. These two look pretty big so she very well may be finished. :shrug:


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

They are cute little buggers on the feed haha.

And true, I was thinking the size might be an indicator.
I'd almost say stick in to check out. But waiting for the placenta could work too...


----------



## Willow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Congratulations on the buck/doe twins. I enjoyed following Tina for the past few days and got to see the doe born. I learned something about persistence and patience from watching you. Thanks for sharin this with us on Mare Stare. ....THose kids are beautiful and larGE!! :leap: :birthday: :kidblue: :kidred: :stars:


----------



## mtmom75

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Aww, they're so cute! Congrats! Thanks for letting us watch.


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Looks like thats final folks. She passed the afterbirth :thumb:

Congrats to Tina, Ashley, and Laura on their new pair    :stars:


----------



## Lamancha Lady

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Grats on the cute babies :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

:gift: Thanks for the big cam party! Beautiful babies. :balloons:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

They all look so content. Congrats Ashley...beautiful little family there!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Only twins?! :O 
I missed it too! BLARGH!

Congrats though!


----------



## concobabe5

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Congratulations!!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Wow so only 2 little ones!? Tina, you sure like tricking people 
Congratulations!!!!! :leap: hopefully my Internet will be working tomorrow so I can see them!
Ashley, I hope you can get some sleep now! Ha. 
Yayyy for babies  :clap: :stars:


----------



## xymenah

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Congrats. :stars: They are SO CUTE. :lovey: That buckling is an active one too. He looked like he wanted to run before walking. Tina looks pleased with herself but so tired from all her hard work. I'm glad you guys were there to help. They looked like the both presented head first.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Well that was a work out for everyone. Tina passed the afterbirth so thats it, only two!!!! I jinxed myself. :ROFL: wow I thought there were more, but guess not. She was bigger than she was with triplets and her udder was bigger. Her babies are both HUGE, and not fun to pull. And just when she started pushing she started dripping bright red blood!! Then the buck kid was very very very STUCK. I felt him actually pass in my hands while I was working on getting him out. Once I got him out we did cpr and got him going again. Then I noticed placenta was coming, so that was why she had been bleeding, and then the doe kid was BIG and stuck also. I figured the buck kid was just unusually big and any others would be small, but nope. The doe kid was head up, so I pulled it down and then her head popped out, but no legs, so another big pull. Tina is taking good care of her kids, has gotten banamine, and antibiotics.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Congrats!!! They are so cute  Now you gotta share some color pics cause I know I saw you taking some LOL
And, I agree, thanks for letting us be a part of this!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Buck Kid:

























Doe Kid:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

They're huge! ...but SO cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Adorable! :stars:


----------



## firelight27

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Wow, that doeling is DARK! I can't believe she only had twins either!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Omgsh that delivery sounded very scary! Thank god you were there!! I'm glad they all are ok  btw they are soooo adorable


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Thanks for the pics!!! They are soooo adorable! They look nothing like mama, soooo dark! Love the coloring on both of them! Congrats again! So glad all went well!


----------



## pennyspasture

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

WOW!! I just had to read through 15 pages to catch up on this thread. Missed the birth, but congrats on two healthy babies!!


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

That is one handsome boy, and a beautiful girl. Congrats again


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

Holy goat they ARE big! But oh so cute  Tina still looks preggo haha, poor mama


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

They are sooo cute! glad everyone is doing OK and is healthy!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Tina Due 2/3*LIGS GONE**

For those who missed it the birth was recorded!


----------



## Frosty1

Just read through 23 pages to get to this! Lol! Congrats on the twins! They are oh so cute!


----------



## taelir

Ashley, congrats!!! I think a lot of us were on the edges of our seats, especially with the little buckling. You did such a great job, and the kids are beautiful!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats ....they are beautiful...... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

taelir said:


> Ashley, congrats!!! I think a lot of us were on the edges of our seats, especially with the little buckling. You did such a great job, and the kids are beautiful!!


I agree 100%


----------

